# Suggestions for what to check out down east?



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I live in Ontario. This summer I plan to take a trip down east (New Brunswick, P.E.I. ect.). Is there anything I should check out/pick-up music wise that they have down there that we do not have in Ontario?

Thanks alot,
Sean


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

How are you travelling and how long are you staying?


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I traveling by car and staying about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Tony's Music Box in Fredericton; Halifax Folklore Center for sure. Several L&Ms, but these are pretty much the same everywhere. Still some smaller stores around where you might find a deal or two, but most have a hard time competing with L&M.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Minor point: most of the East coast is *above* Ontario. My relatives in Cape Breton always ask me, in Ottawa, how I'm doing "up there" -- I live south of them by 1º actually.

_Phew. Felt good to finally get that off my chest. Been carrying that one for some 25 years now..._


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Dutch Mason blues fest in Truro has a pretty cool lineup.

It's Aug 12

http://www.dutchmason.com/festival/documents/2011DMBF%20-%20Program%20Info.pdf


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> The Dutch Mason blues fest in Truro has a pretty cool lineup.
> 
> It's Aug 12
> 
> http://www.dutchmason.com/festival/documents/2011DMBF - Program Info.pdf


Funny how they just casually slip Robben Ford's name in there. If you are here for the U2 concert you might get a ticket.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Minor point: most of the East coast is *above* Ontario. My relatives in Cape Breton always ask me, in Ottawa, how I'm doing "up there" -- I live south of them by 1º actually.
> 
> _Phew. Felt good to finally get that off my chest. Been carrying that one for some 25 years now..._


So what he should have said he is going " UP East"' sure dont sound right to me.. so what do you call going to BC.. up, down or
as I do OUT.. dont really matter does it....


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe it's "down east" because it's at a lower elevation. The St. Lawrence flows down to the ocean.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

washburned said:


> Tony's Music Box in Fredericton; Halifax Folklore Center for sure. Several L&Ms, but these are pretty much the same everywhere. Still some smaller stores around where you might find a deal or two, but most have a hard time competing with L&M.


I'm sure you have made your trip by now.. just a comment on L&M. I dont think too many stores would have a hard time competing with them.. Their prices are out to lunch and you can't dicker with them.. I have never been able to do much business with them.. I find that I can buy cheaper from O/L or ebay or most anywhere else than L&M.. accessories are way overpriced and often more at the local store than they quote on their own website...
Guess by now you see they are NOT my favorite store even tho they have bought out many of the locals in the Maritimes..


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

A guy down the street from me told me if I go out to the end of our street and turn left I can go to Calgary...might work ah.....I live in NB..


----------

